# Parts for carbide brass bicycle lamp



## Fire Bike (Jan 30, 2016)

Hi everyone, 

I  recently purchased a carbide brass bicycle lamp for a project bike and need another lens as well as the mounting bracket for the bike. Does anyone have any or know where I can get the needed parts?

Thanks, 

Chris


----------



## Fire Bike (Jan 30, 2016)

I guess photos would help lol!


----------



## wspeid (Jan 30, 2016)

Brackets are hard to come by.  I feel like I'm always buying broken incomplete lamps just to get the bracket attached to it; then they show up and are too rusted to salvage.  Good luck.


----------



## Fire Bike (Jan 30, 2016)

Do you think a bracket like this would work?


----------



## Fire Bike (Jan 30, 2016)

Aha, did some photo searching online and found a pic showing a similar bracket so I guess that I will pick it up for my lamp.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Jan 30, 2016)

For the lens, look for an inexpensive glass magnifying glass the same diameter and pop the lens out.


----------



## Fire Bike (Jan 30, 2016)

Andrew Gorman said:


> For the lens, look for an inexpensive glass magnifying glass the same diameter and pop the lens out.




Thanks - that is a great idea!


----------



## Fire Bike (Feb 4, 2016)

Okay, replaced the glass lens. Now I see that I need a water cap which was missing - anyone have one?


----------



## Gerrit (Jul 24, 2016)

http://timesavers.com/c-325664-cloc...ass-for-bezels-and-doors-flat-for-bezels.html

You already found a new glas , but for those who are stil looking for one .
I buy the glass lens from a shop who sells parts for clocks.


If you want to now the age of your Lucas lamp ,look on the underside of the lower strap holding the paralel Sprüngli arms at the rear of the lamp.
Four or three Numbers are stampt , januari 1910 would be 110 december 1910  is 1210.
This information I found in the excellent book from Peter W Card. Early Cycle Lichting 1868-1948 .


----------

